# Slow down section wiring



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

I have done a search and haven't found the answer.
I am running an automatic alternating siding setup outdoors and want to reduce the sudden stop at the end when the power shuts off to the track. So, I am thinking of putting a slow down block before the shut off block. 

I am running LGB MTS II Serial with a 50111 transformer for power and all engines all have LGB 55021 decoders, if this matters. One day I will upgrade to a new DCC system but don't have the money right now. 

I have programmed my engines with an increased CV4 braking value but that doesn't matter when the power is cut at the tracks. 

I have read for Analog to bridge the block with diodes. Will this work with DCC? If so, what are the specifications of the Diodes? For example a 1N4005 or whatever.

Is there a better way which works with my system and is not too expensive?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't do DCC, but think that if you start fooling with the voltage, unless you are running your trains at full speed, at first it won't have have any effect because the system is set to operate over a set voltage range, probably fairly narrow.

Then when the voltage is low enough to have effect, the electronics will crap out/go haywire.

But I can envision a way to make this work for you.

You would use a relay between the decoder and a motor lead. In the normally closed position, the relay lets current flow just as designed. In the open position, current would flow though a resistor/diode array before reaching the motor.

The relay would be tripped with a reed switch placed under the engine and a magnet in the track at the desired locations. The relay would be held closed for a moment by a capacitor that charges off the voltage and engages with relay closure. During this time, the train is heading into a block with no voltage applied so that it will stop until this voltage is applied, which would be tripped on by the incoming train, similarly equipped.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You need a more modern decoder as there some out there that when crossing a diode power setup it will trigger the decoder to stop.


https://dccwiki.com/Asymmetric_DCC


----------



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

OK thank you. I guess I will have to wait until I upgrade my system. Bummer.


----------

